# pet shop license in a council house?



## bikerboy911 (Dec 29, 2008)

does anyone know or does anyone have a petshop liceense in there council house?

i want to start a breeding program from home with my reptiles and would like to get a pet shop i know the first thing is to ask the council!

but just thought i would ask here first for any floating info that anyone know because we all know the council and they just say no! even if you can :mf_dribble:.

im looking to breed reptiles.
supply live food and frozen.
and supply other things ie substrate.

does anyone know the best people to ask? 

thanks regards 

carlton


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I have no experience with PSL in a council house but looking at your signature do you not already hold a license with your local council to allow you to keep the Gaboon and Cerastes?

Laurie


----------



## bikerboy911 (Dec 29, 2008)

thought that would come up :lol2: there not at my house a mates pet shop i keep them there until i get my license thats why i want to get started because i have a good collection at home and want more venomous but i only get to see them once a week when i work voluntary for my mate :bash:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You do not need a PSL if you are only selling offspring you have bred yourself.
It seems a bit of a grey area if you are doing it as a business, however the legislation is very clear that a PSL is not needed if you are only selling the offspring of animals you have bred yourself.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I see. Is he not in the same borough as you? 
I hold a PSL and the best thing you can do if you are looking to get one is to call the council today and be completely open and honest with them and state what your plans are. Their full conditions will be available to view on their website too.


----------



## bikerboy911 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol no hes got his own shop which hes had for a year lucky :censor:. lol 

i just thought if im selling so many of my off spring i have to have a petshop license??.

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

can your freind who owns the pet shop not help you with any of this? surely he will have gone through the whole process himself?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

If its a council owned property or even through a housing assosiation its very unlikly you will get a psl for that property, theres often limits on pets as it is and running a business from one would be a very grey area.
You do not need a psl to sell stuff you have bred yourself but appling for the psl could result in them saying you have to many animals in there property. You really need to check the small print in any thing you have from them.
If you want to bring your hots home you will need to go dwa witch again could prove a grey area in rented acomonidation.


----------



## bikerboy911 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## bikerboy911 (Dec 29, 2008)

oh guys i forgot to say it will be online so will that change anything? because i wont be selling direct from my council house! 

and does anyone know when i aproach the council and i have the correct locks scurity and everything can they turn me down just because they can? 

thanks regards carlton


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It won't change anything if you are operating as a business from your home address. However, as said before and on the numerous threads before relating to this same subject, you do NOT need a PSL if you are only selling animals that you bred yourself.
If you are trying to run this as a business, however, then clearly there are issues such as a change of use from residential to residential + business, business rates, etc. Also, how do you intend to send the animals? TNT no longer give new accounts so that will leave only private couriers which could prove costly to anyone buying from you.
If you feel, for whatever your reasons, that you want a PSL, I think you will find there is a lot more to it than simply having animals under lock and key!


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

I think you may find that you are not allowed to use your council house as a place of business - check on your contract. If you are, you may need to apply to your local planning authority for change of use from residential to business (C3 to B1). Overall, I think it's unlikely.


----------



## Miss P (Nov 2, 2009)

Matt Harris said:


> I think you may find that you are not allowed to use your council house as a place of business - check on your contract. If you are, you may need to apply to your local planning authority for change of use from residential to business (C3 to B1). Overall, I think it's unlikely.


Usually only applies if customers are visiting your house, if they're not it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

Matt Harris said:


> I think you may find that you are not allowed to use your council house as a place of business - check on your contract. If you are, you may need to apply to your local planning authority for change of use from residential to business (C3 to B1). Overall, I think it's unlikely.


yes you are right,, i know someone who wanted to run a business from a council house and they were told that is allegle to do this.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As others have said, you will almost certainly not be allowed to use a council house as a place of business. Selling online makes no difference to the PSL. Most councils also have a restriction on the number of animals you can keep in council accomodation, and if neighbours complained and you had a large amount of animals or were running a business, I know people who have been threatened with eviction for having too many reptiles in council houses - but obv. that varies from council to council.

Do give them a ring though.


----------



## chase pets n reps (Sep 29, 2008)

wouldnt you be better off just applying for you dwa so you can then get the hots in your care full time


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

To what i know you cannot run any kind of buisness from a coucil property but there's nothing stopping u from running a personal breeding program from home and if you need something to front a buisness get a cheap industrial unit.


----------



## bikerboy911 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks guys  like the industrial idea lol


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm certain you won't be able to run a business from a council property. Council houses are subsidised by the tax payer (ultimately) and so it's hardly fair on legitimate businesses to have someone selling from their council property and not having to meet the same sort of running costs and business rates that a shop does.

A cheap industrial unit is definately the way forward. Good luck if you decide to go into business.


----------

